# VIC- Mt martha rocks



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

my first trip out on my new hobie sport. 3 squid . very small but great fun. all caught on a pink and white yamashita natural jig.


----------



## Goose (Feb 15, 2010)

try spraying some scent on the jigs...should help improve strike rate


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done on the first trip ! It only gets better from here. The Sport is great little kayak.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice one! With the price per kg for squid atm, you're halfway to breaking even!


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

yer thanks went out again and caught 6 squid with hoods of 35cm and then again later that day and 4 more with hoods of 40cm. 6 kilos of squid in a day.


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

yer ive tryed just dont know where to go what size hooks and sinkers and bait


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

ive herd that anthonys nose is good. i want to catch some flathead too. some ideas on tackle bait and places would be great. i dont want to go out to far thought. was thinking anthonys nose or fishermans beach?


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

There are plenty of flathead all around Mt Martha and you only need to go a couple of hundred metres out.

You can either flick a 3"-4" plastic around or the lazy way is to just have a bait down on another rod while you are squid jigging. A simple running rig with a No 2 or 4 long shank hook on 15lb leader works OK for me. Flatties eat anything but squid and pippies have been working well.

Almost forgot to mention that you can catch whiting and pinkies on the same rig so it doesn't limit you to just flatties.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

trewy2428 said:


> yer ive tryed just dont know where to go what size hooks and sinkers and bait


whiting use a 1/0 black magic KL or a no 6 ower neadle point circle - both are VG 
being a circle dont stike at the fish or you will pull the hook out of its mouth

PPB use a light sinker you only need enough weight to get the bait to the bottom ( that goes for all fishing ) higher tide flows in WP use more weight but again only use enough to sink your bait to the bottom

fresh squid cut into small strips and give it a bit of a pounding to soften and it also releases the smell of the squid in the water
but mussel - pippy - and also green food grade prawn

as for where to go look for weed and sand patches put your bait on the sand beside the weed

fresh KGW on the plate is never a bad thing

cheater


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

does anyone have any good spots i should try


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

where is mt martha rocks


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

round the point at south beach near the pillars


----------



## JBDROMANA (Nov 7, 2010)

i gonna go for a fish off dromana this arvo hoefully nab some squid for bait 

will post report later


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

nice what are you going to target with your squid, flatties,whiting or snapper. where do you do most your fishing. mite have to meet up with you one day


----------



## JBDROMANA (Nov 7, 2010)

G'day Trewy mate i target anything that will bite the hook  ! I have been doing most my fishing from Dromana pier down past BP servo about a 1 km out ! Just gettind used to my yak and building up confidence hehe !! I am gonna go out to the mussel farm on the weekend weather permitting to have a fish , also some weed beds in the same area a bloke told me about down the safety beach ramp the other night! So really i on the learning curve atm !!

I think soon we should organise a group session off Safety Beach for Noobs like myself .

Cheers Justin


----------



## MRKYDAS (Aug 15, 2012)

HI all , im new to fishing at mt martha and fishing in general , so this saturday im looking to head down with my kayak ( and new to yaking too) 
so ive heard these squid and whiting , 
ive looked on the google maps and noticed a few weed beds at the pillards rocks area.
wondering how i could get there and was told the sand to the right was the right way to enter those weed beds,
if anyone would like to meet for a early morning fish , let me know
cheers and thanks 
Stephan


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

another great spot to fish on the peninsula is the beach at Sunnyside (the beach to the left, not the one to the right)...

I fish there with a mate most weekends through summer, as it's usually well sheltered, and never fails to turn up decent sized flatties and pinkies...

for squid and whiting, Fishermans Beach, and turn right down to the breakwall - about 100 -200 metres off shore... squid in the weed patches, and whiting in the sand 

might also be worth checking out vyak.net, as the forum is Victorian based...


----------



## MRKYDAS (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks Drew, going out saturday to fishermans beach in the morn 7am till about 11am then ill head down to sunnyside in the afternoon. need the excersize thanks for the heads up and the spots !
if youd like to join pm me. cheers again


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

MRKYDAS said:


> thanks Drew, going out saturday to fishermans beach in the morn 7am till about 11am then ill head down to sunnyside in the afternoon. need the excersize thanks for the heads up and the spots !
> if youd like to join pm me. cheers again


Hey Mate,

depending on how the weather looks, I may or not be in... this will be my first free weekend in 2 months, so might have to spend some time with the missus...


----------

